# CA18DET (Tuning)



## Jean (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Jean from Sunny South Africa Here. I've done a conversion on a Nissan coupe with the CA18DET Motor in it. Now, my question is I've started the motor up on Sunday and the turbo is throwing oil out the top - Has a seal gone of what?

Secondly, what can i do to improve her performance and KW. I've currently only got a front mount intercooler and 76mm exhaust. I've heard that a T3 will only cause to much turbo lag - Any Advices for me??

Thanks Boys !!


----------

